# Adding nesting box to side of hutch



## djluster (Apr 8, 2011)

Can you build a nesting box on the side of the hutch, my Flemish is due next weekend and I am going to be making her a nesting box the cage is 4 ft x 36in right now which I know is on the small side for a doe and her kits that why I thought I could build a nesting box on the side that could be removed and the side closed back up. Has anyone done this or would just adding a box to the cage be beter. And I would build it so I could look on and was secure


----------



## rabbitman (Apr 8, 2011)

I have done it, it makes it much more easier to have access to the kits. And if you have flemish giants you should definatly do it to give her more from for kindling.


----------



## Lorelai (Apr 8, 2011)

I follow a YouTube channel where the guy has at least one of his nest boxes attached to the side of the hutch. I think it's a cool idea, because it seems to provide easy access to the kits while minimally upsetting the doe. Here's the link to his page, if you're interested... watch a couple of his rabbit updates (they're short, and who doesn't love seeing baby bunnies?) and you should see the box I'm talking about.

http://www.youtube.com/user/JRSKICK1


----------



## rabbitman (Apr 8, 2011)

I follow that yutube channel too. Thats wierd haha, I comment on his videos so MUCH LOL. I am known as Thedammad3 on youtube.


----------

